# France and Travel Insurance.



## pamjon

Hi, I am Pam from the Pam and Jon duo.
I just want to instill in all of you who do not take out Travel Insurance when you go away that you should.
Two weeks ago I woke up one morning felt a gurgling in my chest (did not feel ill) went to clear my throat and coughed up blood, lots of it constantly.
We went straight to the emergency dept at Chatellarault and was seen straight away after producing my EHIC card and travel ins docs.
To cut a long story short, I was transfered the next morning to Poitiers Hospital for a Broncospocy (camera into my lungs). However, in the worry or urgency I had left the documentation of the travel insurance with my husband at Chatellarault. The hospital at Poitiers would not put the camera down my into my lungs until they had seen the travel insurance documents.  Once they received by fax the proof that I was insured they proceeded.
I was in hospital for 7 days and treated very well. 
The moral of the story is TAKE TRAVEL INSURANCE.  It made a big difference to both myself and my husband.


----------



## alcam

Hope you are on the mend . Wee bit disturbed that you weren't getting treated without insurance ?
Ended up in hospital in Bordeaux recently , relatively minor problem , and was treated without being asked about insurance or , even , EHIC .


----------



## barryd

Im a bit surprised at this.  I would have thought this investigation would be part of emergency treatment and covered by EHIC.  When Mrs D spend 8hrs in casualty in France which required a surgeon being called to carry out a procedure there was no questions about insurance.  Most of it was covered but we did got a couple of small bills several months later which we had to pay. Presume the EHiC people paid the rest as there was a bill for over €1000 which showed as being paid.

In Italy a similar thing happened which involved visits to two hospitals.  We never saw a bill or paid anything for that. EHIC covered it all.


----------



## yeoblade

That's worrying to know. I wasn't by chance a private ward treatment in Poitiers hospital was it? EHIC wouldn't cover that. Did you show them your EHIC card? Hope you're on the mend now.
 I was recently near Poitiers chatting and an Irishman, now living in the region, he was singing the praises of the Poitiers hospital having recently had a triple bypass there.


----------



## pamjon

Hi, Thank you for your replies. 
Firstly, I really don't know if It was a private hospital or not however, I doubt it as I was sent there by another hospital which didn't have a doctor who could perform the broncoscopy and they were in contact with the hospital in Poitiers all the time about my condition. I had produced the EHIC card at the first hospital and the travel insurance details. Poitiers needed to see it too to verify. I was told by the paramedics who took me there that it would be very expensive for me if I couldn't produce it. To be fair if I had to pay I had to pay.  On ringing Saga when we got home they also asked if I had produced the EHIC card and because I had they paid me back the 100 euros for the prescription I had to pay for at the chemist when I left the hospital and also compensation for the 6 nights I spent in hospital (loss of holiday). 
I must say that at the first hospital my husband asked if he could stay the night in the motor home on their car park which they said yes and also offered to feed him as he had not eaten anything all day as he had sat in the waiting room all day and not moved. He declined but was grateful for the offer.
As a foot note one of the meals I had in hospital was lovely steak. 
I saw my doctor the other day and he seemed astounded that I had had all the relevant tests there already and that it would not have happened like that on the NHS.
Thank you all yes, I believe I am doing well and now I just have to wait for another CT scan in another 2 months.
Thanks pj


----------



## alcam

pamjon said:


> Hi, Thank you for your replies.
> Firstly, I really don't know if It was a private hospital or not however, I doubt it as I was sent there by another hospital which didn't have a doctor who could perform the broncoscopy and they were in contact with the hospital in Poitiers all the time about my condition. I had produced the EHIC card at the first hospital and the travel insurance details. Poitiers needed to see it too to verify. I was told by the paramedics who took me there that it would be very expensive for me if I couldn't produce it. To be fair if I had to pay I had to pay.  On ringing Saga when we got home they also asked if I had produced the EHIC card and because I had they paid me back the 100 euros for the prescription I had to pay for at the chemist when I left the hospital and also compensation for the 6 nights I spent in hospital (loss of holiday).
> I must say that at the first hospital my husband asked if he could stay the night in the motor home on their car park which they said yes and also offered to feed him as he had not eaten anything all day as he had sat in the waiting room all day and not moved. He declined but was grateful for the offer.
> As a foot note one of the meals I had in hospital was lovely steak.
> I saw my doctor the other day and he seemed astounded that I had had all the relevant tests there already and that it would not have happened like that on the NHS.
> Thank you all yes, I believe I am doing well and now I just have to wait for another CT scan in another 2 months.
> Thanks pj


I have , reluctantly , actually taken out travel insurance this time . Two reasons , EHIC was never going to cover me getting shipped home , given all that is (isn't) happening I thought , for once , play safe .
Still puzzled re hospital behaviour . Twice ended up in casualty in France never had ,or was asked , for insurance . Last visit I was given a form and had to send photocopies of passport , EHIC .


----------



## Poacher

I have always ensured that we have had travel insurance when abroad.  I use an annual multi-trip policy.  Only one incident 4 years ago when I suffered a bad knee injury in Rome - long story but I ended up in a hospital near the Vatican - not once did they ask about insurance policy or EHIC card - we had both with us.  
Nevertheless, I would never travel abroad without insurance.


----------



## Makzine

Never go abroad without travel insurance, it's not worth the risk for the peace of mind.


----------



## alcam

Makzine said:


> Never go abroad without travel insurance, it's not worth the risk for the peace of mind.


With EHIC and breakdown cover it was never really much of a risk in my view . If it was I got away with it and saved myself a small fortune


----------



## Sharon the Cat

EHIC may cover you for lots of things but it wouldn't cover for medical repatriation if required.
We have just come back from France, having taken the Eurotunnel insurance for a year, and thankfully didn't need it. 
They didn't want exhaustive information on pre-existing conditions and said provided your doctor has not advised against travel you're OK.


----------



## Drover

If France is the same as Spain,  if you go into a private hospital they want to know how they are getting paid first.


----------



## jacquigem

We had a friend who broke her hip in a fall. We made sure that she was taken to a non private hospital. There they asked her if she had insurance , to which she said yes so they transfered her , broken hip and all to nearby private hospital . When the paperwork came through cover had expired so she was transferred back to original hospital where they fixed her hip on the EHIC. My take is never admit to insurance (unless you are sure you are covered) and make sure you go non private which in Spain is very good . Yes repatriation is not covered but we have enough in the bank for a cremation and someone will come and collect the ashes !


----------



## pamjon

Thought I would update you. Just got a bill from the Hospital in Poitier, which obviously the travel insurance are paying or have paid. I t was 1347.00 euros. Glad we are not paying the equivalent of paying for 6 years payments for travel ins. We think value for money and peace of mind.
PJ


----------



## alcam

pamjon said:


> Thought I would update you. Just got a bill from the Hospital in Poitier, which obviously the travel insurance are paying or have paid. I t was 1347.00 euros. Glad we are not paying the equivalent of paying for 6 years payments for travel ins. We think value for money and peace of mind.
> PJ


Yes that is what insurance is for . Still puzzled by this , have to assume it was a private hospital (or private treatment) . If not your insurance company would I queried it surely ?


----------



## pamjon

I can now confirm that the Hospital was not a Private Hospital. The Insurance Company have not queried it at all and have been totally supportive.
I must add two more things. About 8 years ago my husband was treated at La Fe Hospital in Valencia and the bill for an out patient treatment was just over 1000 euros and was not private.
My daughter has just informed us that one of their engineers was working in America for the company his Asthma became very severe and he spent 3 nights in hospital and the bill was £65000. 
Just remembered, my neighbour was in America about 10 years ago suffered a heart attack and before they put him in the ambulance they wanted to make sure he had sufficient cover.
So take note everyone.
Our annual insurance costs us about £2 a week for both of us, well worth it.
PJ


----------



## alcam

pamjon said:


> I can now confirm that the Hospital was not a Private Hospital. The Insurance Company have not queried it at all and have been totally supportive.
> I must add two more things. About 8 years ago my husband was treated at La Fe Hospital in Valencia and the bill for an out patient treatment was just over 1000 euros and was not private.
> My daughter has just informed us that one of their engineers was working in America for the company his Asthma became very severe and he spent 3 nights in hospital and the bill was £65000.
> Just remembered, my neighbour was in America about 10 years ago suffered a heart attack and before they put him in the ambulance they wanted to make sure he had sufficient cover.
> So take note everyone.
> Our annual insurance costs us about £2 a week for both of us, well worth it.
> PJ


So have you any idea why your EHIC wasn't valid ?


----------



## Markd

Does anyone know whether EHIC is included in the Boris deal?
If not travel insurance will be essential - maybe more expensive?


----------



## alcam

Markd said:


> Does anyone know whether EHIC is included in the Boris deal?
> If not travel insurance will be essential - maybe more expensive?


Don't think there are any such details in Boris 'deal' .
If that does go through then we have to start negotiating . 
Did you think it was all over ?
Well it isn't now !
Or will be anytime soon


----------



## mid4did

It could or will put up premiums if there is no continuation after Bxxxit.Claims will have to be paid in full in some cases by insurers.
My nationwide flexplus has just been increased by £60 as we declare pre existing conditions
From this bbc news article only spain has agreed to let it continue.
BBC Newsbeat


----------



## Canalsman

alcam said:


> So have you any idea why your EHIC wasn't valid ?



I'd also like to know why these costs have been incurred. It makes no sense to me ...


----------



## pamjon

T


----------



## pamjon

The EHIC Card DOES NOT cover everything!! 
All we are trying to say is that surely for £2 a week it is worth being safe. And yes our EHIC card is and was valid but like I said before it DOES NOT cover everything.
PJ


----------



## colinm

France has a system which combines state and private health insurance, so not all costs are covered by EIHC.


----------



## Canalsman

This appears to define the situation, quoted from gov.uk:

_Hospitals
Make sure you present your EHIC if you are admitted to hospital. This will ensure you only pay the patient contribution.

If you are admitted to a private hospital or clinic, check if it is also registered to provide state healthcare.

Generally, you will only have to pay a 20% co-payment towards your treatment. Sometimes it will be free. Inpatients will have to pay a daily hospital charge of €20.

If you are admitted to hospital and receive any major medical treatment, you will need to pay the daily hospital charge.

This is a flat-rate contribution of €20, in addition to the 20% co-payment.

Find out about treatment costs and reimbursement rates in advance if possible.

Some facilities apply a surcharge (dépassement d’honoraires) that is not covered by the French healthcare system.

A few clinics are ‘non conventionnées’, meaning that their rates are not government regulated._


----------



## REC

The EHIC does cover same as residents would have to pay, so I suppose that is why it differs in each country. When Dave had his accident in Portugal the EHIC covered the admission but my travel insurance covered the taxis back to the hospital for checkups and also my costs getting back on the day of the accident, payment for inpatient stay , and it would have paid costs for extended holiday (tunnel extras etc) if we had needed it. I keep a digital copy of the document on my phone so it is always with me.  Peace of mind for a small price overall.


----------



## r4dent

Just got home after my wife was hospitalised in Spain for 8 days on 8 Oct 2019.  No bills for hospitalisation at the time, but who knows what will arrive in the post.  They know where we live!

We were actually on the ferry but the departure was delayed and she was evacuated (blues & two) before we left Bilbao.

Claimed around £2k for expenses from travel insurance. 8 days in hospital then 5 days in hotel waiting for insurance company to declare her fit to travel.
No spaces on any Spain/UK ferries until mid November so  returned via the Tunnel,  still sorting out the extra 800 miles with the insurance company.   An hour into our journey a Spanish HGV ran into the back of us and wrote off the trailer  and motorbike.  5 hours delay before recovery turned up

When we returned to UK an illegal immigrant jumped out of a lorry  about 20 vehicles ahead of us on the M20, Police closed the motorway and we just sat there for hours.

You couldn't make it up!


----------



## moonshadow

jacquigem said:


> We had a friend who broke her hip in a fall. We made sure that she was taken to a non private hospital. There they asked her if she had insurance , to which she said yes so they transfered her , broken hip and all to nearby private hospital . When the paperwork came through cover had expired so she was transferred back to original hospital where they fixed her hip on the EHIC. My take is never admit to insurance (unless you are sure you are covered) and make sure you go non private which in Spain is very good . Yes repatriation is not covered but we have enough in the bank for a cremation and someone will come and collect the ashes !


If you need cremating who would have access to your bank account to pay for it? Have you thought how traumatic that would be to whoever on top of having to drop everything and fetch you in a box?


----------



## John H

Markd said:


> Does anyone know whether EHIC is included in the Boris deal?
> If not travel insurance will be essential - maybe more expensive?



EHIC is not administered by the EU. However, in order to qualify for it a state must accept freedom of movement. So, if the eventual deal involves leaving the single market we will not qualify for EHIC. It will then be up to individual states to decide whether or not they wish to do separate deals with us. Some - such as Spain - have expressed a willingness to do so but, at the latest count, they were linking it to conditions about freedom of movement with Gibraltar, so the outcome of that is by no means certain. 

We are currently in Spain and have spent many winters here without travel insurance (which rarely covers you for more than 3 months anyway). We have had to use the Spanish health service on a number of occasions - all on EHIC and all for free. Neither of us is bothered about repatriation - if we are still alive then the Spanish health service is superb; if we are dead, it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## 2cv

Many years ago in France I waited several days to have my broken arm reset whilst evidence of insurance was produced. The insurance also covered my repatriation by ambulance and air. However much I pay in travel insurance costs will still be less than the total cost of that one claim.


----------



## colinm

The Boris deal included the EHIC, but beyond 2020 there would need to be another deal.


----------



## alcam

colinmd said:


> The Boris deal included the EHIC, but beyond 2020 there would need to be another deal.


Really ! I was under the impression everything stayed the same until 2020 ?
So Boris has negotiated a reciprocal 
( temporary) health deal in this current deal ?
Do you have details of this ? Might save me a small fortune in insurance


----------



## alcam

r4dent said:


> Just got home after my wife was hospitalised in Spain for 8 days on 8 Oct 2019.  No bills for hospitalisation at the time, but who knows what will arrive in the post.  They know where we live!
> 
> We were actually on the ferry but the departure was delayed and she was evacuated (blues & two) before we left Bilbao.
> 
> Claimed around £2k for expenses from travel insurance. 8 days in hospital then 5 days in hotel waiting for insurance company to declare her fit to travel.
> No spaces on any Spain/UK ferries until mid November so  returned via the Tunnel,  still sorting out the extra 800 miles with the insurance company.   An hour into our journey a Spanish HGV ran into the back of us and wrote off the trailer  and motorbike.  5 hours delay before recovery turned up
> 
> When we returned to UK an illegal immigrant jumped out of a lorry  about 20 vehicles ahead of us on the M20, Police closed the motorway and we just sat there for hours.
> 
> You couldn't make it up!


Quite an adventure .


----------



## Markd

colinmd said:


> The Boris deal included the EHIC, but beyond 2020 there would need to be another deal.


There I was thinking we could "Get Brexit Done!!" If only those pesky MPs would just have done as he told them
At least he didn't negotiate away that from May's deal - but everything will have to be checked - but we needn't worry about checks as they won't be needed across the Irish sea either 
Can't wait till the real negotiations start - I wonder whether I'll still be alive by the time they finish!
Might as well be in Europe without EHIC as in UK after Trump has levered his Pharma friends into NHS?


----------



## jann

EHIC provides the same cover as locals get, which is not always the same as we receive in UK. It is easy to think you don't need to be extra insurance. Most situations will be covered, but some aren't such as repatriation. We know this from past experience in Germany when emergency treatment was provided without question but there would have been a charge for follow on treatment and repatriation if we hadn't got private insurance. A twelve month policy is usually better value if you go more than once a year.


----------



## John H

colinmd said:


> The Boris deal included the EHIC, but beyond 2020 there would need to be another deal.



No it didn't - for the simple reason that EHIC is not administered by the EU and therefore cannot figure in any deal. It is, however, a condition of being a member of EHIC that you have to agree to freedom of movement - and Boris doesn't want that!


----------



## peter palance

pamjon said:


> Hi, Thank you for your replies.
> Firstly, I really don't know if It was a private hospital or not however, I doubt it as I was sent there by another hospital which didn't have a doctor who could perform the broncoscopy and they were in contact with the hospital in Poitiers all the time about my condition. I had produced the EHIC card at the first hospital and the travel insurance details. Poitiers needed to see it too to verify. I was told by the paramedics who took me there that it would be very expensive for me if I couldn't produce it. To be fair if I had to pay I had to pay.  On ringing Saga when we got home they also asked if I had produced the EHIC card and because I had they paid me back the 100 euros for the prescription I had to pay for at the chemist when I left the hospital and also compensation for the 6 nights I spent in hospital (loss of holiday).
> I must say that at the first hospital my husband asked if he could stay the night in the motor home on their car park which they said yes and also offered to feed him as he had not eaten anything all day as he had sat in the waiting room all day and not moved. He declined but was grateful for the offer.
> As a foot note one of the meals I had in hospital was lovely steak.
> I saw my doctor the other day and he seemed astounded that I had had all the relevant tests there already and that it would not have happened like that on the NHS.
> Thank you all yes, I believe I am doing well and now I just have to wait for another CT scan in another 2 months.
> Thanks pj


best of luck hope your doing well ,ok pj


----------



## peter palance

alcam said:


> With EHIC and breakdown cover it was never really much of a risk in my view . If it was I got away with it and saved myself a small fortune


have a nother look, when things go wrong,you will be glad you got it, all the best ok pj


----------



## peter palance

John H said:


> No it didn't - for the simple reason that EHIC is not administered by the EU and therefore cannot figure in any deal. It is, however, a condition of being a member of EHIC that you have to agree to freedom of movement - and Boris doesn't want that!


 and i dont want the rats, ok pj


----------



## colinm

John H said:


> No it didn't - for the simple reason that EHIC is not administered by the EU and therefore cannot figure in any deal. It is, however, a condition of being a member of EHIC that you have to agree to freedom of movement - and Boris doesn't want that!


well you know more than all those who reported on the details, including the bbc


----------



## r4dent

My wife was taken ill on board the Ferry in Bilbao just before it sailed to the UK.  We were evacuated by ambulance but the motorhome remained on board.
She spend 8 days in Hospital and then a further 5 days in a Hotel before the Insurance company regarded her as fit to travel.  The hospital asked for the EHIC which we produced.  So far we have not received any bill for medical treatment.  The bill for Hotels and food, however, was over £2k.  Plus, of course, repatriation costs.

I'm a believer in insurance.  If you don't insure you are taking a high value gamble and don't expect me to help if you lose.


----------



## mark61

colinmd said:


> well you know more than all those who reported on the details, including the bbc


Perhaps they didn't read your post properly.
The Boris deal set out a transition period until 31 Dec 2020.
The fact it wasn't passed is another thing.


----------



## John H

colinmd said:


> well you know more than all those who reported on the details, including the bbc


Could you provide a link to any BBC (or other) quote which says that EHIC is provided by the EU? Otherwise I think you are mistaken.

EHIC is not an EU scheme and therefore cannot be included in any deal. The terms of any deal, however, will dictate whether or not we can continue to use it  because, in order to qualify for EHIC, a state must accept freedom of movement. Thus, if we do a deal that accepts freedom of movement we can retain EHIC; if we don't then we can't. In the event of the latter, we would have to do individual deals with individual countries. Spain has suggested that it would be willing to do a deal in those circumstances but has suggested it be linked to freedom of movement as far as the Gibraltar frontier is concerned. Thus there is no guarantee that this will go through.  
In the meantime, if a deal is agreed and we move into the transition period, then we will continue to be able to use EHIC because the transition period involves continuing to allow freedom of movement during that period.


----------



## mark61

John H said:


> Could you provide a link to any BBC (or other) quote which says that EHIC is provided by the EU? Otherwise I think you are mistaken.


I must have missed the post where anyone said it was.


----------



## John H

mark61 said:


> I must have missed the post where anyone said it was.


Post number 30 claimed that EHIC was part of the Boris deal. Since EHIC is not an EU scheme, it could not have been.


----------



## mark61

John H said:


> Post number 30 claimed that EHIC was part of the Boris deal. Since EHIC is not an EU scheme, it could not have been.


The Boris deal includes a transition period until 31 Dec 2020. EHIC would have continued until then.


----------



## colinm

John H said:


> Could you provide a link to any BBC (or other) quote which says that EHIC is provided by the EU? Otherwise I think you are mistaken.
> 
> EHIC is not an EU scheme and therefore cannot be included in any deal. The terms of any deal, however, will dictate whether or not we can continue to use it  because, in order to qualify for EHIC, a state must accept freedom of movement. Thus, if we do a deal that accepts freedom of movement we can retain EHIC; if we don't then we can't. In the event of the latter, we would have to do individual deals with individual countries. Spain has suggested that it would be willing to do a deal in those circumstances but has suggested it be linked to freedom of movement as far as the Gibraltar frontier is concerned. Thus there is no guarantee that this will go through.
> In the meantime, if a deal is agreed and we move into the transition period, then we will continue to be able to use EHIC because the transition period involves continuing to allow freedom of movement during that period.


I have limited internet at moment so am not going to be searching out the page, but here's a very simple way to find it, go to google and type in 'does the Boris deal include EHIC'


----------



## John H

mark61 said:


> The Boris deal includes a transition period until 31 Dec 2020. EHIC would have continued until then.


The transition period was actually negotiated by May. The important point here is that post 30 implied that Boris was in favour of freedom of movement because that is the only way to keep us in EHIC. The reality, of course, is that he is in favour of the exact opposite. The transition deal he was stuck with whether he wanted it or not. Of course, if he gets a big enough majority in December, he could abandon the transition period altogether and just come out on January 30th with no deal.


----------



## John H

colinmd said:


> I have limited internet at moment so am not going to be searching out the page, but here's a very simple way to find it, go to google and type in 'does the Boris deal include EHIC'



Although I knew the answer, I did as you said and, rather pleasingly, the answers that came up were almost word for word what I posted to Mark above. Thank you. 

EHIC cannot be part of the negotiations (and therefore cannot be part of any deal) but if there is a transition period then nothing changes until the end of that transition period.

Far from Boris's deal ensuring the continuation of EHIC, Boris is intent on a course of action that will automatically exclude us from EHIC.


----------



## Markd

John H said:


> No it didn't - for the simple reason that EHIC is not administered by the EU and therefore cannot figure in any deal. It is, however, a condition of being a member of EHIC that you have to agree to freedom of movement - and Boris doesn't want that!


Whilst EHIC may or may not be administered by EU but access to it is a function of being in EU.
So if we leave EU we leave EHIC - my source is a BMA paper 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.bma.org.uk/-/media/files/pdfs/collective%20voice/influence/europe/bma-brexit-briefing-reciprocal-healthcare.pdf?la=en&ved=2ahUKEwjC8vSIjfHlAhXNi1wKHc8zB_8QFjAMegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw1LVyk7AZHhcsJdc5xpXaoR
I expect we'll still have it during transition but who knows? I've not studied the 700 pages of the withdrawal agreement unlike John H?
A bit more detail here








						Changes to travelling to the EU and access to healthcare after Brexit | MoneyHelper
					






					www.moneyadviceservice.org.uk


----------



## John H

Markd said:


> Whilst EHIC may or may not be administered by EU but access to it is a function of being in EU.
> So if we leave EU we leave EHIC - my source is a BMA paper https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.bma.org.uk/-/media/files/pdfs/collective%20voice/influence/europe/bma-brexit-briefing-reciprocal-healthcare.pdf?la=en&ved=2ahUKEwjC8vSIjfHlAhXNi1wKHc8zB_8QFjAMegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw1LVyk7AZHhcsJdc5xpXaoR
> I expect we'll still have it during transition but who knows? I've not studied the 700 pages of the withdrawal agreement unlike John H?



I'm sorry to repeat myself but that is not so. Membership of EHIC is NOT a function of being in the EU. Norway and Switzerland are in the EHIC scheme but they are not in the EU (the link you provide makes this clear)..

This is not complicated and you don't have to read 700 pages of anything to understand it. To remain in EHIC you have to accept free movement. The transition period will keep us in the Single Market and thus accepting free movement until December 2020 (longer if the transition period is extended; shorter if the transition period is abandoned).

The reason all this is significant is because anyone reading post 30 might assume that if they vote for Boris then EHIC is safe. The exact opposite is the case because he wants to end free movement.


----------



## vwalan

yes stop free movement . thats what uk voted for. 
folk will still be able to have holidays in eu or uk . but stop free movement is great. 
if you get ill abroad never mind , you can get buried in almost any country. 
the worse is them old age pensioners getting heating allowance then being in spain etc during winter .
stop that as well.


----------



## Markd

Agreed - leave EU and we leave EHIC.
We get EHIC because we are in EU - see section 1 of BMA paper.
Norway and Switzerland get EHIC because they've done a deal with EU.
Anyway we needn't worry 'cos Boris is such a good negotiator that he'll get all the benefits of being in EU whilst being out of it in 6 months rather the 21 months envisaged by Mrs May along with all those worldwide free trade deals with no strings


----------



## Markd

I've now read further into the BMA briefing and it would seem that EHIC is only good for periods of less than 3 months in EU (unless students - probably not many on herr)
For longer periods other arrangements are needed - because there will be many on here already familiar with and using them I'll let them explain.


----------



## John H

Markd said:


> Agreed - leave EU and we leave EHIC.
> We get EHIC because we are in EU - see section 1 of BMA paper.
> Norway and Switzerland get EHIC because they've done a deal with EU.
> Anyway we needn't worry 'cos Boris is such a good negotiator that he'll get all the benefits of being in EU whilst being out of it in 6 months rather the 21 months envisaged by Mrs May along with all those worldwide free trade deals with no strings



No again, I'm afraid. Leaving the EU does not automatically mean we leave EHIC. The key is free movement. Norway and Switzerland have signed up to Schengen and accept free movement. If we were to do the same we could stay in EHIC. However, since Boris doesn't want to do that, a vote for Boris is a vote to leave EHIC.

The document you refer to makes it perfectly clear that EHIC applies to some non-EU countries - getting it does not depend on being a member.


----------



## John H

I'd be interested to know how you came to the conclusion about a three month limit, Mark. My wife and I both have pre-existing conditions and both get six months worth of medication on EHIC when we arrive here in Spain. Also, previously my wife had to have a series of treatment (very expensive treatment if we had to pay for it, which we didn't) which lasted more than three months and started after we had been here for two months already. EHIC last for as long as you are in the country. The freedom of movement directive over-rules anything else you might come across - as long as you sign up to freedom of movement, that is...……..


----------



## Markd

I just read the BMA briefing document from end to end only took a few minutes!
I'm afraid that I made the assumption that they knew what they were talking about.
Until today I had no idea or worry that there might be a time limit.
I'm pleased and heartened that you both received extended treatment on the basis of EHIC.
From what I've read the current withdrawal agreement will cover treatment for those abroad on B day in January.
Of course I believe Boris when he says he can deliver everything he promises despite all the evidence to the contrary 

I stick to the point that our EHIC membership is a result of being an EU member.
Quite what Boris plans for future reciprocal deals is anyone's guess but whatever it is will only be a moment's effort for him and his crack team to negotiate.


----------



## John H

Markd said:


> I just read the BMA briefing document from end to end only took a few minutes!
> I'm afraid that I made the assumption that they knew what they were talking about.
> Until today I had no idea or worry that there might be a time limit.
> I'm pleased and heartened that you both received extended treatment on the basis of EHIC.
> From what I've read the current withdrawal agreement will cover treatment for those abroad on B day in January.
> Of course I believe Boris when he says he can deliver everything he promises despite all the evidence to the contrary
> 
> I stick to the point that our EHIC membership is a result of being an EU member.
> Quite what Boris plans for future reciprocal deals is anyone's guess but whatever it is will only be a moment's effort for him and his crack team to negotiate.



The 3 month thing for EU residents is an interesting one. For many years, many of us - including me - were under the misapprehension that an EU resident could only legally spend 3 months in another EU country. This "rule" was never enforced and it was assumed by us that this was because it would be difficult to prove because of the lack of border controls within Schengen. It turns out, however, that any such rule is over-ridden by the freedom of movement directive, which states that as long as you can prove that you have sufficient funds to cover your stay you can stay as long as you want and enjoy all the reciprocal arrangements - including EHIC. In addition to my own experience, I could itemise many cases of friends who have been here in Spain for longer than 3 months and got free treatment for everything ranging from strokes to broken limbs.

The current withdrawal agreement does not ensure cover after B day. If there is no transition period, we are out - of the EU and of EHIC. It is the transition period (if there is one) that ensures we continue to get cover, not the withdrawal agreement, for the simple reason that EHIC cannot, as I said earlier, be negotiated by two sets of people, neither of whom control it!

If EHIC membership is a result of EU membership then how do you explain the fact that Norway and Switzerland are members of EHIC? The BMA document you keep referring to makes the situation perfectly clear but you choose to say something different.

I share your cynicism with regard to Boris.


----------



## Markd

My understanding was that Boris' agreement included "full membership" benefits until the end of Mrs M's transition. 
As we know negotiation of our future relationship is the hard bit but as Boris got his completely wonderful "new" deal in a matter of weeks "Getting Brexit Done" by the end of next year will be  a cinch for him and his masterminds - it's a pity Anne Widdecombe turned down her peerage to join the team

So EHIC is EEA members plus Switzerland that's EU28 (including UK) 4 EFTA (Nordic) and Switzerland. 
So as we are not EFTA our membership is on basis of being in EU.
Apparently EU have said they'll allow EHIC in EU during transition afterwards has yet to be negotiated - but as ever this is mere trifle that will only take minutes to sort out. I expect that it won't be necessary to even think about it until Xmas next year.


----------



## colinm

John H said:


> I'm sorry to repeat myself but that is not so. Membership of EHIC is NOT a function of being in the EU. Norway and Switzerland are in the EHIC scheme but they are not in the EU (the link you provide makes this clear)..
> 
> This is not complicated and you don't have to read 700 pages of anything to understand it. To remain in EHIC you have to accept free movement. The transition period will keep us in the Single Market and thus accepting free movement until December 2020 (longer if the transition period is extended; shorter if the transition period is abandoned).
> 
> The reason all this is significant is because anyone reading post 30 might assume that if they vote for Boris then EHIC is safe. The exact opposite is the case because he wants to end free movement.


In trying to justify your erroneous post you have lost the plot I quite clearly state in post 30 that a further deal would be needed.


----------



## John H

Markd said:


> My understanding was that Boris' agreement included "full membership" benefits until the end of Mrs M's transition.
> As we know negotiation of our future relationship is the hard bit but as Boris got his completely wonderful "new" deal in a matter of weeks "Getting Brexit Done" by the end of next year will be  a cinch for him and his masterminds - it's a pity Anne Widdecombe turned down her peerage to join the team
> 
> So EHIC is EEA members plus Switzerland that's EU28 (including UK) 4 EFTA (Nordic) and Switzerland.
> So as we are not EFTA our membership is on basis of being in EU.
> Apparently EU have said they'll allow EHIC in EU during transition afterwards has yet to be negotiated - but as ever this is mere trifle that will only take minutes to sort out. I expect that it won't be necessary to even think about it until Xmas next year.



Our current membership is as a result of our membership of the EU, yes - but it does not depend on being a member. I repeat for the umpteenth time, it all comes down to agreeing (or not) to freedom of movement. EHIC membership CANNOT be negotiated by two groups of people who do not control it. What they can negotiate is membership of the single market/Schengen. If that results in us staying in then we qualify for EHIC; if it doesn't then we cannot be a member of EHIC. Since Boris is not interested in staying in Schengen then he cannot negotiate the continuation of EHIC. 

And the EU have not "said that they will allow EHIC during transition". What they have said is that during transition we will stay in the single market. Thus there is no reason for us not to stay in EHIC. Those are two VERY different things.


----------



## John H

colinmd said:


> In trying to justify your erroneous post you have lost the plot I quite clearly state in post 30 that a further deal would be needed.



Bloody 'ell - this is like pulling teeth! You said, quite clearly, that the Boris deal included staying in EHIC. It did not. The transition period is not a "deal". It is a statement that the current conditions will apply until a deal is reached. Boris has no intention of signing up to freedom of movement and thus no intention of keeping us in EHIC.

The only way your statement makes any sense is if Labour win an absolute majority and Kier Starmer keeps us in the single market. Unlike you, I am a realist.


----------



## John H

Let me try to bring this nonsense to an end with a simple question to Mark and Colin: Can either of you say that we will be able to stay in EHIC if we do not agree to maintain free movement?


----------



## colinm

John H said:


> Bloody 'ell - this is like pulling teeth! You said, quite clearly, that the Boris deal included staying in EHIC. It did not. The transition period is not a "deal". It is a statement that the current conditions will apply until a deal is reached. Boris has no intention of signing up to freedom of movement and thus no intention of keeping us in EHIC.
> 
> The only way your statement makes any sense is if Labour win an absolute majority and Kier Starmer keeps us in the single market. Unlike you, I am a realist.


What don't you understand, the Boris deal is only for the transition period, there is no deal beyond that. This was in my first post and remains the same,


----------



## Markd

I don't understand the double negative in John's last paragraph to post #60
What happens to EHIC on 1st Feb?
All previous advice for earlier "leaving" dates said it would continue during transition - has Boris negotiated that away?
I don't understand why EHIC cards have EU logo if nothing to do with it. 
I had hoped I'd been sarcastic enough for it to be clear that I expect EHIC for temporary travel to end upon actually leaving either with No deal in January or at end of 2020.
At the moment I understand that S1 exchanges for pensioners to have been agreed to continue - but maybe that's in the Withdrawal Agreement- who knows?

Apparently health care costs currently being paid out to EHIC countries by UK is £600M with only £45M being charged out.
That could either be a big saving if it disappears completely or a major problem for NHS if people come back (as highlighted in BMA paper)
Still everyone knew all this in June 2016 so I don't know why we're only talking about it now


----------



## pamjon

Thank you for all the replies to our original post about Health Ins we have found them most interesting some very supportive ( and thank you to those) and at times others very frustrating.
I will now tell you briefly what happened.
I went to bed the night before very well no problems, slept well and woke up the next morning fine. I sat up in bed and felt a gurgling sensation in my chest and gave a little cough to clear it and a handful of blood appeared. It happened over and over again. Our first thoughts were to get a hospital asap.
Which we did, we knew we did not have to worry about the cost as we had Travel Ins. We did not have to worry about which hospital to go to, because we had Travel Ins. We did not have to worry about looking up Tarrifs etc for different hospitals because we had Travel Ins. The only thing we had to worry about was my health. My husband has said that the last thing on his mind was how much the treatment was going to cost.
The second day that my husband was coming to visit me he had a blow out on the back tyre in the middle of Poitiers. As we pay for Breakdown he rang up Saga and they came out to him and sorted it. No problem.  (Has anyone tried to jack up a Burtstner on the rear end without jacking up the whole body, extremely difficult). They came out within the hour,put the spare tyre on and no cost or worry.
My husband picked me up from hospital after 7 days, within an hour of leaving hospital we had a blow out on the other rear tyre. Ok, we had some sh*t from the original person we spoke to from Saga but within 24 hrs we were on our way. (Bear in mind that we had no spare tyre because of the first blow out, so without breakdown we would have had to source a tyre and get someone to come to us as we were on a Lidel car park, it would have mean't taxis here there and everywhere).
So, we have calculated this out at £7 a week for Breakdown and Travel Ins for the year , and we can go as many times as we like in one year (our average is 3 months)
we think it is extremely cheap for peace of mind.
I thank all those who understand. Pj


----------



## John H

Markd said:


> I don't understand the double negative in John's last paragraph to post #60
> What happens to EHIC on 1st Feb?
> All previous advice for earlier "leaving" dates said it would continue during transition - has Boris negotiated that away?
> I don't understand why EHIC cards have EU logo if nothing to do with it.
> I had hoped I'd been sarcastic enough for it to be clear that I expect EHIC for temporary travel to end upon actually leaving either with No deal in January or at end of 2020.
> At the moment I understand that S1 exchanges for pensioners to have been agreed to continue - but maybe that's in the Withdrawal Agreement- who knows?
> 
> Apparently health care costs currently being paid out to EHIC countries by UK is £600M with only £45M being charged out.
> That could either be a big saving if it disappears completely or a major problem for NHS if people come back (as highlighted in BMA paper)
> Still everyone knew all this in June 2016 so I don't know why we're only talking about it now



As long as we are in the single market and thus signed up to freedom of movement we are eligible to stay in EHIC. Simple as that.

Yes, we do stay in IF there is a transition period.

No, Boris did not negotiate us staying in - his intention is the reverse.

My driving licence has the EU logo on it but it is not issued by the EU. The symbol simply says that it can be used anywhere in the EU.

As you say, the £600 million paid out will not be saved if Brits are forced to come home and use the NHS.

Yes, we knew about it in 2016 (or we should have done) but some people chose to bury their heads in the sand.


----------



## Markd

I have to say that I'm amazed that no one has pulled all the Tories up on their stupid slogan - I'm fed up with hearing the assertion that they will "Get Brexit Done" on 31st Jan.
Still we're used to hearing less than the  truth about Brexit.


----------



## John H

colinmd said:


> What don't you understand, the Boris deal is only for the transition period, there is no deal beyond that. This was in my first post and remains the same,



You seem to completely misunderstand the whole process. The Boris deal is NOT just for the transition period. The transition period (if we get one) is there to smooth over the join between part one of the negotiation (what you call Boris' deal) and the detail that will be ironed out in part 2 (if, indeed, we ever get that far). The fact that we stay in EHIC during the transition period is NOT down to Boris; it is a temporary halt to any kind of change while Boris (or whoever is PM) negotiates the detail of his outline plan. Staying in EHIC has never been part of Boris' plan.


----------



## John H

Markd said:


> I have to say that I'm amazed that no one has pulled all the Tories up on their stupid slogan - I'm fed up with hearing the assertion that they will "Get Brexit Done" on 31st Jan.


Now that, we can certainly agree on


----------



## mark61

John H said:


> Let me try to bring this nonsense to an end with a simple question to Mark and Colin: Can either of you say that we will be able to stay in EHIC if we do not agree to maintain free movement?




No, I can't say we will be able to stay in the EHIC if we do not agree to maintain free movement.

Neither have I alluded to, suggested, or even hinted directly or indirectly that we can. You misunderstood a post and ran with it in the wrong direction.


----------



## John H

mark61 said:


> No, I can't say we will be able to stay in the EHIC if we do not agree to maintain free movement.
> 
> Neither have I alluded to, suggested, or even hinted directly or indirectly that we can. You misunderstood a post and ran with it in the wrong direction.


Thank you. But I did not misunderstand any post. Colin said that Boris' deal included staying in EHIC and, as you have just agreed, that is not possible under Boris' stated aim of ending free movement. Colin was confusing the transition period (should there be one) with the deal that Boris wants to get Parliament to approve. They are VERY different things.


----------



## Markd

Let's get back to Brexit basics - Boris' deal is merely the latest rehash of Mrs M's withdrawal (divorce) agreement that has a transition period where not much changes.
During this time while we're technically but not practically out of EU we can sign up the 100+ "free trade" (whatever that means) with all the other countries with whom we currently trade as part of EU and we negotiate the actual Brexit Deal with the EU.
Of course we may not be able to agree terms with EU on all (any?) of the things we need to by then so we may yet have to leave properly without a deal.
Bearing in mind the overwhelming speed and success Dr Fox had with the easy deals he was tasked with over the last 3 years I'm not holding my breath


----------



## John H

Markd said:


> Let's get back to Brexit basics - Boris' deal is merely the latest rehash of Mrs M's withdrawal (divorce) agreement that has a transition period where not much changes.
> During this time while we're technically but not practically out of EU we can sign up the 100+ "free trade" (whatever that means) with all the other countries with whom we currently trade as part of EU and we negotiate the actual Brexit Deal with the EU.
> Of course we may not be able to agree terms with EU on all (any?) of the things we need to by then so we may yet have to leave properly without a deal.
> Bearing in mind the overwhelming speed and success Dr Fox had with the easy deals he was tasked with over the last 3 years I'm not holding my breath


Can't disagree with any of that - glad to see you have stopped supporting the unsupportable


----------



## colinm

John H said:


> Thank you. But I did not misunderstand any post. Colin said that Boris' deal included staying in EHIC and, as you have just agreed, that is not possible under Boris' stated aim of ending free movement. Colin was confusing the transition period (should there be one) with the deal that Boris wants to get Parliament to approve. They are VERY different things.



I was not confusing anything, I quite plainly state in post 30 that another deal would need to be done to keep EHIC.


----------



## Markd

John H said:


> Can't disagree with any of that - glad to see you have stopped supporting the unsupportable


I don't think I ever was but obviously my irony and sarcasm was too well disguised 
You talk about Boris' plan - do we actually think he has one?


----------



## colinm

Markd said:


> I don't think I ever was but obviously my irony and sarcasm was too well disguised
> You talk about Boris' plan - do we actually think he has one?



Boris has a plan to be King of the world.


----------



## John H

colinmd said:


> I was not confusing anything, I quite plainly state in post 30 that another deal would need to be done to keep EHIC.


You quite clearly said that Boris' deal included staying in EHIC. It does not



colinmd said:


> Boris has a plan to be King of the world.



Now that, I can agree with


----------



## John H

I spotted - and appreciated the irony and sarcasm, Mark. It was the factual errors I was challenging - such as leaving the EU means leaving EHIC or that Boris' deal involved staying in EHIC. But I think we have cleared those points up now.


----------



## Markd

Thanks John - just a bit if confusion about the difference between Boris' deal (withdrawal agreement = benefits maintained during transition) and his 2016 promises (all the benefits, free trade but control of law and borders) and his proposed negotiation and ongoing relationship (bet you it doesn't match 2016 promises! Does even he know what he wants?)
I'd like to think that a deal could be done to maintain (restart if you like) EHIC either in a multilateral agreement with all other members or with EU representing the 27.
It's actually an interesting read to see the range of other countries we have reciprocal arrangements (I didn't realise that the Balkans were big mates for example.
I'm under the impression that the long term arrangements for residence and healthcare are already agreed presumably all our "Costa cousins" hope so.


----------



## John H

Markd said:


> I don't think I ever was but obviously my irony and sarcasm was too well disguised
> You talk about Boris' plan - do we actually think he has one?





Markd said:


> Thanks John - just a bit if confusion about the difference between Boris' deal (withdrawal agreement = benefits maintained during transition) and his 2016 promises (all the benefits, free trade but control of law and borders) and his proposed negotiation and ongoing relationship (bet you it doesn't match 2016 promises! Does even he know what he wants?)
> I'd like to think that a deal could be done to maintain (restart if you like) EHIC either in a multilateral agreement with all other members or with EU representing the 27.
> It's actually an interesting read to see the range of other countries we have reciprocal arrangements (I didn't realise that the Balkans were big mates for example.
> I'm under the impression that the long term arrangements for residence and healthcare are already agreed presumably all our "Costa cousins" hope so.



Unless we agree to free movement, we will not be able to replicate EHIC but I agree with you that bilateral agreements will be made - especially with Spain because they will not want to lose tourists. However, us long-termers will have to change our plans because whatever agreements are arrived at they will have to comply with the 3 month maximum rule for non-EU states. Never mind - Morocco is very nice in the winter


----------



## Markd

I thought we'd still be able to travel freely throughout Europe after we left but we'd be able to control our borders - oh silly me, I should have asked just what would happen before I voted 

It'll be interesting to see how the 90 day thing works if as expected (?) we're going to be visa free.
From scanning our passports on entry the start of our visit will be logged but if we don't have them checked again (i.e.don't fall foul of the law and have passport logged back in - do they have fully integrated across country computer systems? ) presumably they'll only know we've overstayed when we leave?
So do they lock us up or let us go?
Maybe we'll never be allowed back into EU?
Anyway by this time next year we'll know - maybe


----------



## John H

Markd said:


> I thought we'd still be able to travel freely throughout Europe after we left but we'd be able to control our borders - oh silly me, I should have asked just what would happen before I voted
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the 90 day thing works if as expected (?) we're going to be visa free.
> From scanning our passports on entry the start of our visit will be logged but if we don't have them checked again (i.e.don't fall foul of the law and have passport logged back in - do they have fully integrated across country computer systems? ) presumably they'll only know we've overstayed when we leave?
> So do they lock us up or let us go?
> Maybe we'll never be allowed back into EU?
> Anyway by this time next year we'll know - maybe



Lots of non-EU countries have visa-free access but that doesn't alter the fact that they are only allowed to stay 90 days in any 180. You are correct - they will discover whether you have overstayed when you leave. The penalty depends on the country you leave from. For example, Greece imposes massive fines; the Netherlands have been known to stamp "illegal immigrant" in your passport. But whatever the immediate penalty, you will find (depending on the length of your overstay) that you may be barred from re-entering the EU for a number of years (3 is common). On top of that, as from the end of 2020, all non-EU citizens will be required to apply for an ETIAS stamp (similar to the USA system) whether they need a visa or not. The stamp will be easy to get online and cost around 7 euros - but if you have previously overstayed they will probably not give you one and therefore you will not be allowed into the EU. Once we leave, it would not be wise to disobey the 3 month rule - especially since, if you overstay, all your insurances will be invalid. Happy travels


----------



## Markd

I've read today that in amongst Boris and Priti's lack of knowledge or lies on the ppints based system which already exists and the fact that EU citizens will have tbe same rights as non EU I found this gem in Independent newspaper article. 

"The second fib is that a vote for the Conservatives would bring an end to EU freedom of movement. This is false for two reasons. The first reason is simple: if Johnson wins and his MPs "get Brexit done", this means they promise to pass a withdrawal agreement. Crucially, this also means the start of a minimum two-year transition period -- where the agreement states that free movement will, in fact, continue."

So looks like EHIC will run for a good while?
Do we know if the transition period is actually two years or ends 31-12-20?


----------



## John H

Markd said:


> I've read today that in amongst Boris and Priti's lack of knowledge or lies on the ppints based system which already exists and the fact that EU citizens will have tbe same rights as non EU I found this gem in Independent newspaper article.
> 
> "The second fib is that a vote for the Conservatives would bring an end to EU freedom of movement. This is false for two reasons. The first reason is simple: if Johnson wins and his MPs "get Brexit done", this means they promise to pass a withdrawal agreement. Crucially, this also means the start of a minimum two-year transition period -- where the agreement states that free movement will, in fact, continue."
> 
> So looks like EHIC will run for a good while?
> Do we know if the transition period is actually two years or ends 31-12-20?



The transition period that the EU offered May was to run up to the end of 2020 but with an option to be continued beyond that if both sides agreed. Boris' so-called deal didn't address the transition period so theoretically it is still there. However, if he gets a majority big enough for him to simply walk away without a deal, there will be no transition period and we will be out on January 30th (or possibly even earlier). There you go then - the answer is yes, no and maybe


----------



## Markd

Thanks for clarification.
He's said that it'll all be done by end of 2020 so I guess if he gets a majority and can maintain it internally that we'll be out regardless then deal or no deal.
With all his talk about being able to get a free trade deal it hadn't occurred to me that he'd consider "crashing out" on WTO terms in January.
But i guess anything's possible.


----------



## Markd

I appreciate that in theory this thread is about France but I've just realised (probably months behind everyone else?) that Ireland, Spain and Portugal have agreed to carry on treating UK citizens.









						Ehic: which countries will extend healthcare scheme in a no-deal Brexit? - Which? News
					

Find out which countries have extended healthcare to UK citizens




					www.which.co.uk
				




I also note that our government hoped that EHIC will continue post Brexit - time will tell


----------



## Shockingdog

r4dent said:


> Just got home after my wife was hospitalised in Spain for 8 days on 8 Oct 2019.  No bills for hospitalisation at the time, but who knows what will arrive in the post.  They know where we live!
> 
> We were actually on the ferry but the departure was delayed and she was evacuated (blues & two) before we left Bilbao.
> 
> Claimed around £2k for expenses from travel insurance. 8 days in hospital then 5 days in hotel waiting for insurance company to declare her fit to travel.
> No spaces on any Spain/UK ferries until mid November so  returned via the Tunnel,  still sorting out the extra 800 miles with the insurance company.   An hour into our journey a Spanish HGV ran into the back of us and wrote off the trailer  and motorbike.  5 hours delay before recovery turned up
> 
> When we returned to UK an illegal immigrant jumped out of a lorry  about 20 vehicles ahead of us on the M20, Police closed the motorway and we just sat there for hours.
> 
> You couldn't make it up!


OMG what a trip  sorry to read about all your troubles Hope your ladies has recovered.


----------



## jacquigem

moonshadow said:


> If you need cremating who would have access to your bank account to pay for it? Have you thought how traumatic that would be to whoever on top of having to drop everything and fetch you in a box?


Wife has already agreed to it


----------



## John H

Markd said:


> I appreciate that in theory this thread is about France but I've just realised (probably months behind everyone else?) that Ireland, Spain and Portugal have agreed to carry on treating UK citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehic: which countries will extend healthcare scheme in a no-deal Brexit? - Which? News
> 
> 
> Find out which countries have extended healthcare to UK citizens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.which.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also note that our government hoped that EHIC will continue post Brexit - time will tell



I am surprised by that article, Mark. Normally, I assume that Which has its finger on the pulse but they seem not to understand how EHIC (or any other bilateral arrangement) works. Spain may very well want an EHIC-type arrangement with the UK to continue but it cannot enact this unless BOTH parties agree. Otherwise Spain would end up not only supplying us with health care but paying for it too - and I can't see that lasting long. Of course, the UK may agree but at the last count, the Spanish government was wanting to make continuation dependant on freedom of movement across the border with Gibraltar. Personally, I can't see anything to disagree with there but if Boris gets back in with a large Euro-sceptic majority it may prove a sticking point. I sincerely hope we do reach an agreement with Spain but if we do, it will only apply for the 3 month period in which we would legally be entitled to stay.


----------



## Markd

I'd forgotten that Spain was trying to play hardball about Gibraltar.
I suspect that which? have over simplified - BBC article says Spain and Belgium have agreed to carry on if UK will reciprocate.









						Brexit: Will the EHIC still be valid and what is the new GHIC card?
					

A new Global Health Insurance Card is replacing European Health Insurance Card from this year.



					www.bbc.com
				




Given the statements so far from our government that should mean it'll happen but given Boris' inability to be consistent or to lie anyway - who knows?

On a more constructive note here's an NHS webpage with country by country details.






						Passports, travel and living abroad - GOV.UK
					

Includes renewing passports and travel advice by country




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## pamjon

Thank you for all the comments about this subject, however, the point we were trying to make is how important it is to have travel insurance. 11 weeks on and we have just received another bill from the hospital for the ambulance transfer to another hospital and the medicine my wife received while in hospital. Obviously we are not worried as we are covered. We have already had 10 times our annual travel insurance paid for us.
pj


----------



## Markd

Yes - I quite agree that having insurance back up makes sense particularly when getting treatment that costs more than the state reimbursement rate such as can apply in France.
It also avoids having to double check that you are at a state run facility.


----------



## John H

Markd said:


> Yes - I quite agree that having insurance back up makes sense particularly when getting treatment that costs more than the state reimbursement rate such as can apply in France.
> It also avoids having to double check that you are at a state run facility.



I must admit that I got carried away with the Spain thing and ignored France. I agree that insurance might be wise in France because of the contribution factor but that is not necessarily so in Spain (I know few "snowbirds" who take out extra insurance here). It makes sense to research exactly what you get from EHIC in whichever country you intend to spend time in.


----------

